# Perdido Bay



## cyd (Mar 24, 2008)

I am moving to the area this summer. Bought a house close to Perdido Bay. Are there any fish in Perdido Bay and River?


----------



## Ryan (Dec 28, 2007)

YES

i have caught a lot of big fish around the mouth of the river.

Bass,Redfish,Specked Trout,and Flounder 

and me and a buddy were bass fishin and he hooked about a 40lb tarpon on a white crank bait back in a slew!

so you will have some good luck fishing there!!


----------



## cyd (Mar 24, 2008)

Thanks Ryan. Most of my fishing has been for large mouth in South Ga.and north Fl. with a few trips on the flats at Keaton Beach. I am trying to get together the gear I will need for Pensacola. I have a boat and four son-in-laws who want to fish.


----------



## seapro (Oct 3, 2007)

Perdido bay used to be my favorite place to fish, close to the house and lots of trout, reds and flounder. The north shore just out of the mouth of the river has plenty of structure. Just ride around it on low tide and you will see what I mean.


----------



## bamachem (Oct 2, 2007)

fish around the mouth of the bay at the jetties and around the bridge for some bull reds in the spring & fall. catch specks all around the bay at night around the pier lights during the summer.


----------

